# ASDL modem Blocks some websites but not others



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

I switched from a usb modem to a Dlink modem with Belkin Pre-N router recently. After hooking up the Dlink 300T, I was able to access most websites but not a few others such as xe.com, boston.com and washingtonpost.com to mention a few. I switched back to my BT usb modem and everything worked fine (I'm in London needing to read the news from home). Also some links within websites did not work, even the dlink link for a firmware upgrade. Very odd. 

I telephoned Dlink and they sent me a replacement but I had exactly the same problem. I returned the Dlink to the reseller and they sent a Hayes Zoom modem which worked fine for a few days so I thought I had the problem resolved. 

Four days later the very same problem with the dlink cropped up on the Hayes modem. Very, very strange. I've been on tech support with the manufacturers and the internet provider and I've checked all my settings on the computer. I've reset the modem to the original default setting and still the same. I do not have any parental filters or the sort turned on. My laptop works perfectly at the wifi cafe and with the usb modem. I only have problems when I connect to an ethernet modem at home. Does this have anything to do with the signal I am getting from the provider? Why would it work for a few days and then the same problem occurs? I've run anit-virus, anti-spy and system restore.

Can anyone please help as you can understand, I am completely frustrated. Tech support guys all say that either the broadband connection should either work or not at all, and not selectively.

Thank you for any advice.

Monty


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds more like your ISP has DNS, routing, caching or latency issues.

Looks like all the sites you are trying to reach are physically located in North America, an additional 90 ms distance across the Atlantic.

www.washingtonpost.com = http://12.129.147.10/
www.boston.com = http://66.151.183.31/

Try putting the IP address in your browser and see what happens.

Also run a tracert to these sites as well.

www.boston.com is the only site that responds to pings, www.xe.com tracert times out internally in their network.

JamesO


----------



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

Dear James O,

Thank you for hearing my cry for help. I've tried typing in the IP addresses as you had suggested and it still did not work. I'm not that well versed so I did not understand what a tracert means. The American sites being not accessible makes sense although I do not understand why my usb modem would work. Most of the other American sites do work. I can access major league baseball site but then when I link on to watch the live videostreaming, it couldn't reconnect after it HAD WORKED for an hour or so.

If it is a problem with my isp, what specifically should I ask them to do to make it work? They were as puzzled as I was when I telephoned them about this peculiar problem. Do you have any ideas as to why it would work for several days and then stop? Any more help you can provide me would assist greatly when I ring my isp back for more assistance.

Once again, thank you responding to my desperate cry.

Monty


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Start, Run, type "tracert 12.129.147.10 >C:\tracert.txt", then hit enter. Leave out the quotes ("").

Also do the following:

Start, Run, type "ipconfig /all >C:\ipconfig.txt", then hit enter. Leave out the quotes ("").

Open C:\ipconfig.txt amd tracert/txt with Notepad and copy/paste the info back for review and comment.

JamesO


----------



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

I tried the tracert as you suggested and got nothing. On the phone to tech support of the isp all afternoon and they say it is a hardware problem or a software prob on my computer. None of this makes any sense to me anymore. Back on my usb modem.

Tried a few config changes tech guy suggested and now my LAN connection to my ethernet modem is all fouled up. I'm on the verge of meltdown. any suggestions on getting my LAN reconnected to my modem?

Thanks and I owe you a drink at the local pub if you ever come to visit London.

Monty


----------



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

JamesO,

I got this reply from another tech forum, TechSpot, from Chris.Baxter. Does this make any sense to you?


In the past I have had similar problems because I did not choose a private network address for my ethernet - what is the ethernet address used in you router - you can find out by typing "ipconfig" at the dos prompt when your laptop is connected to the modem/router by the ethernet cable


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Every time you change modems, you must power down the attached device if it is an ethernet connection, not sure about USB, but it would not hurt. Power up from the modem toward the last connected device, wait 2-4 minutes for each device to boot and stabilize.

How about a ipconfig /all report for us to look at??

JamesO


----------



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice about powering down which I had not been doing.

How do I generate a config report?

I'm a real newb and I appreciate your patience.

Cheers!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

From my earlier post:

Start, Run, type "ipconfig /all >C:\ipconfig.txt", then hit enter. Leave out the quotes ("").

Open C:\ipconfig.txt with Notepad and copy/paste the info back for review and comment.

JamesO


----------



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

I've tried that several times and each time a black window opens up for a split second and then disappears. I can't copy anything as it doesn't stay on my screen. 

I would completely understand if you gave up as I am that at that point myself.

Thanks again.

Monty


----------



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

Wait a second. I found the file.

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Uncle-Ha

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hayes.adsl



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-06-E5-68



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hayes.adsl

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-60-24-0F

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.4

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.135.1.36

195.40.1.36

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 October 2005 17:05:24

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 October 2005 17:06:24

The tracert you had told me to do is this:


Tracing route to 12.129.147.10 over a maximum of 30 hops



1 10.0.0.2 reports: Destination net unreachable.



Trace complete.


----------



## monty88haynes (Oct 6, 2005)

Believe it or not, everything is WORKING!!!! this morning. I powered everything down as you had suggested and for some reason, after the computer and I had a good night's sleep, it worked. The only thing I could think of is that perhaps the isp changed some settings or my computer healed itself. Very weird. Do you have any clue as to why it is working all of a sudden?

Not only do I owe you a drink at the local pub when you come to London, I owe you a pub lunch to go with the drink should you ever come to visit.

Cheers!

Monty


----------

